# اقوى واروع واحسن اكسيل شيت لحساب اوزان الصاج



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اقوى واروع واحسن اكسيل شيت لحساب اوزان الصاج وجاهز ومبنى على SMACNA والاشرى 
ودا علشان خاطر عيون عم زيكو والسيد الاستاذ زانتى 
:77::77::77::77::63::63::63::63:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/81467/1248545603.zip
ودا لينك كمان 
http://ifile.it/fn3zhvd
نسألكم الدعاء ولاتنسونا من ردودكم الجميله وجزاكم الله كل خير 
إنهم عبـــاد الله .. قال الشافعي فيهم :
إن لله عبادا فطنا ..... طلقوا الدنيا وخافوا الفتنا
نظروا فيها فلما علموا ..... أنها ليست لحي وطنا
جعلوها لجة واتخذوا ..... صالح الأعمال فيها سفنا
*​


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (26 يوليو 2009)

* مشكور اخي على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مرورك وتقبل الله دعائك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مرفق جيد


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

اى خدمه يا عم زيكو يا معلمنا علشان تعرف انى مش بخيل ومتقولش ليه موضعتوش من الاول


----------



## Abdel-Naser (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس الملف رائع


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يكرمكم وبارك الله فيكم دا من افضل الملفات لحساب اوزان الصاج وعن ثقه


----------



## المتكامل (26 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى المتكامل


----------



## usamaawad40 (27 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ياعسل


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله في وقتك وعلمك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا ابا عبد الله وتقبل الله منك الدعاء


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيراوسدد خطاك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ احمد


----------



## amr fathy (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير .......


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ عمرو


----------



## اسلام عمار (27 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ,بارك الله


----------



## zanitty (27 أغسطس 2009)

تصدق يا ابو حميد يا جميل انت انا اول مره اشوف الموضوع ده مع انه من شهر 
مش عارف ايه اللى حصل بقى 
على فكره 
الشيت ده فعلا من اروع و اجمل و احلى و اقوى شيتات الاكسيل اللى شفتها فى حياتى لحسابات الدكت
لانه ببساطه بيطلع لك الناتج بالوزن الاجمالى و كمان مفصل الوزن على حسب كل جايج و الورقتين التانين اللى فيهم معلومات اشرى كمان مفيدين جدا
تسلم ايدك يا باشا و اعذرنى مشفتهاش قبل كده


----------



## ahmadmechanical (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ظماي انت (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخوي و ملف رائع جعله الله في موازين اعمالك


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات والمشاركه الطيبه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك


----------



## cropper (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كتير يا أخي والله يعطيك العافية
كنت بدي هالملف من زمان و محتاجة بقوة بشغلي


----------



## محمد تكيف (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amrhawash (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياهندسة ع المجهود الراااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## IRBID (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله عزوجل فيك 
وعلى راسي


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa_laban (17 أكتوبر 2009)

:15:مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا بش مهندس ودايما للافضل ان شاء الله:14::14:


----------



## أحمد سالمان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم ويارب تستفيدوا منه


----------



## شهدشهد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقى يا بشمهندس أحمد و لا أروع و لا أجمل من كده


----------



## ammaid_2000 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ملف ممتاز فعلا


----------



## grafidustrial (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## alaa_84 (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا حبيب قلبى


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## fofofo (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## a hoba (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 يوليو 2010)

متشكر جدا يا هندسة وفى راى المتواضع ده افضل شيت شفته قوى وسهل وسريع جداااااااا
وتسمحلى استخدمه فى شغلى او عندى فى المركز التعليمى
اكون ممنون


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى 2007 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جــزاكم الله كــل خيــر


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وطيب وجميل وجزاك الله من كل الخيرات


----------



## samy m (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## استشارة (21 فبراير 2011)

الله يوفقك وفرج الله همك واغناك


----------



## الانجينيير (21 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*

اقوى واروع واحسن اكسيل شيت لحساب اوزان الصاج


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود العضيم تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## mo5aaa (17 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## nabe (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pora (17 أغسطس 2011)

no such file
ياريت حد يعيد رفع الملف مرة تانيه


----------



## ahmad ata (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## ahmad ata (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير ياعسل


----------



## hashemsabbagh (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## mohd kate (28 ديسمبر 2011)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## السنوسى منسى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmad hussen (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## afattah (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فهدعبادي (13 فبراير 2013)

لوسمحتم كل الروابط مشغالاش


----------



## el_oxory (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس مقاولات جديد (14 فبراير 2013)

ملف له باسوورد ياريت تقولنا الباسوورد علشان الملف محمى

شكرا


----------



## almodather.1 (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## سليمان الجوجة (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يوفقك مشكور


----------

